# Canon Rebel XTI Error 01



## gabbielynn (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I have a canon rebel xti with 18-55mm lens. When I try to take a picture I get the error code 01. I noticed however that when I don't screw the lens on all the way I am able to take a picture. Does anyone know what this could mean? Basically I want to know if the fault is with the camera or the lens as I now want to sell them and get another camera. any help with this would be appreciated!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 28, 2014)

To be sure, it would be necessary to test another lens in the same camera body. However, if the problem happens when you turn the zoom ring, there is a high probability of being the flat cable of the lens is broken.


----------



## sama (Nov 28, 2014)

See if this tutorial helps ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9qwrWbS0d0


----------



## gabbielynn (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi for some reason this link is not loading. can you tell me the title of the video so I can search for it please. and also do you guys have any more suggestions? thanks!


----------



## meli (Nov 28, 2014)

Sama's link is correct apart the "ftp" in the beginning, try this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9qwrWbS0d0


----------



## sama (Nov 28, 2014)

I have once had the same problem with my T3i and Tamron 17 50. I followed another suggestion and it worked.

"The solution is to set the lens aperture to the largest f-number (minimum aperture) such as f/38 of your kit lens @ 55mm and shoot a couple of pics"

Have no idea why but it really solved the problem.


----------



## gabbielynn (Nov 29, 2014)

thanks for your reply. just tried putting it in AV mode. F value says F00. When I try to change it there are no values. Have no idea whats happening!


----------



## sama (Nov 29, 2014)

gabbielynn said:


> thanks for your reply. just tried putting it in AV mode. F value says F00. When I try to change it there are no values. Have no idea whats happening!



F00 means camera can't communicate with lens. But, no more ERR 01 right ? Try clean and check the contacts on the lens and pins inside the camera again. Go to the menu and clear all settings and revert to default. BTW, do you have another lens to test it out ??


----------



## gabbielynn (Nov 29, 2014)

Ive already tried cleaning the contacts. Also Im still getting error 01. Don't have another lens to try out unfortunately. Would they let me test one in a camera shop you reckon? thanks


----------



## sama (Nov 29, 2014)

gabbielynn said:


> Ive already tried cleaning the contacts. Also Im still getting error 01. Don't have another lens to try out unfortunately. Would they let me test one in a camera shop you reckon? thanks



I have no idea but you may ask. Anyway, it either the camera body or the lens is broken, it's not worthwhile to send them to canon for repair. Good luck.


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 1, 2014)

gabbielynn said:


> thanks for your reply. just tried putting it in AV mode. F value says F00. When I try to change it there are no values. Have no idea whats happening!



The camera is communicating with the lens just fine. The lens is simply unable to change its aperture. My first-generation 18–55 died the same way. The ribbon cable between the main circuit board and the iris mechanism in that lens isn't routed very well, and under the right circumstances, it can get snagged and torn. Unfortunately, the only way to fix it is to replace the aperture assembly. (The ribbon cable is soldered to it.)


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi dgatwood. 
I had this on a 17-85, well known fault with those, paid £40 for a repair, bought another that came with a 20D attached as the seller thought they were both dying. 
I bought a ribbon from Ebay for a couple do quid, then I took that one apart, un soldered the old ribbon, soldered the new one in, straightened the support that causes the damage, reassembled it and it works fine. 
It requires a tiny soldering iron, solder wick or sucker, wick is better as the suckers have a recoil due to the action of the big spring that makes them work, patience and good eyes, not for the job, but finding that tiny screw that falls off the screwdriver and bounces on to the carpet! 

Cheers, Graham. 



dgatwood said:


> gabbielynn said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for your reply. just tried putting it in AV mode. F value says F00. When I try to change it there are no values. Have no idea whats happening!
> ...


----------

